# Does anyone use a Kyser capo for their acoustics?



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

Would the rubber from the capo react or ruin the finish on my Larrivee D-03? Just your everday newbie paranoia question :tongue: Any replies would be appreciated!


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

As an aspiring bluegrass picker, I use a capo all the time. I haven't found any unfortunate side effects on either of my Larrivees from the use of a "Khyser" over the past 10 months. I did however just pick up a new "Shubb" which I find to be a little slimmer, and more accomodating for those pesk B-7 chords.


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

Shubb capos work best for me. I own 4 of them.
No, the rubber on the Kyser will not hurt your finsh. (I own a Larrivee D-03RE)


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I used to use kyser capos but I switched to using the shubb deluxe capo. I found that the kyser capo pulled my strings sharp. I have had no problems with the shubb because you can adjust how much preshure it clamps with.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I've had the Kyser for about 4- 5 years now. It has had no i'll effect on any of my guitars.

Khing


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

exhaust_49 said:


> I used to use kyser capos but I switched to using the shubb deluxe capo. I found that the kyser capo pulled my strings sharp. I have had no problems with the shubb because you can adjust how much preshure it clamps with.


You are absolutely right on the money here...I noticed immediately that I sounded better using a Shubb because I was able to apply just the right amount of pressure and not pull the strings sharp. I only just figured out a few months ago that squeezing the guitar with my left hand in a death grip also affected whether or not I sounded in tune. My first guitar was kind of a beater so I never really noticed this before...


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

lolligagger said:


> You are absolutely right on the money here...I noticed immediately that I sounded better using a Shubb because I was able to apply just the right amount of pressure and not pull the strings sharp. I only just figured out a few months ago that squeezing the guitar with my left hand in a death grip also affected whether or not I sounded in tune. My first guitar was kind of a beater so I never really noticed this before...


When I first tried the shubb, the diffrence was like day and night. My guitar sounded so much better being capoed in tune.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I've never tried a Shubb but it sounds like maybe I should. I've got both a G7th and a Kyser. I find the Kyser does take the pitch sharp, but I still use it if I'm playing way up the neck because it has such a death grip that I can capo it closer to the previous fret and it gives me a bit more room for, like Lolli said, those B7 chords, barre chords, etc. But my favourite is the G7th..... so easy to use and no sharp pitch.


----------



## Chuck Lawson (Dec 2, 2006)

*Kyser capo.*

I have a three thousand dollar Alvarez and I use the Kyser capo and there are no marks on the neck at all. Chuck


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I never said that a kyser capo would leave marks on a guitar neck, but it will pull your tunning sharp.


----------



## tayloralf (Apr 21, 2006)

as far as i know, the only 'common' guitar product/gear that runs a risk of damaging the finish is one of those guitar stands with vinyl cover on the part that supports the neck. something about vinyl and guitar finish and them good for each other. as for the kyser capo, the pad on it is rubber, same stuff that they make the feedback busters with, so it shouldn't do anything to the finish.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Adjustable Capos*

The best capos are the ones that give you adjustable tension.
The Shubb, Paige, and Planet Waves are a few good ones.
I find that I prefer the Phil Elliot and the Sterner are among the best I've seen.
The Sterner is so small as to be invisible to the Dreaded B-7 chord.
He also has a cool virtual "capo museum"
The Keyser? Not a good capo. It requires retuning everytime you use it.


----------



## Chuck Lawson (Dec 2, 2006)

*Capo*

I have found that if you place the kyser capo right next to the fret that you are useing you will not get any out of tune strings. If I put the capo in the middle then I will get some detuning.evilGuitar:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I have no tuning or intonation issues with the Kyser capo. Works perfectly!

Khing


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Well what d'ya know. All along, I thought it was me, my Taylor's setup, or my technique. My Kyser does everything mentioned above. It pulls my strings sharp, I have to retune everytime I move the capo, and I have poor intonation up the neck. It's going in the garbarge can immediately!!

I was just going to start a thread asking why I can't play with a capo!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

drift_boat said:


> Well what d'ya know. All along, I thought it was me, my Taylor's setup, or my technique. My Kyser does everything mentioned above. It pulls my strings sharp, I have to retune everytime I move the capo, and I have poor intonation up the neck. It's going in the garbarge can immediately!!
> 
> I was just going to start a thread asking why I can't play with a capo!


Give the G7th a try, though it's not cheap.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I really like how the G7 worked...I just didn't like the price!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Years ago I knew of a very early Kyser capo which left a bad black mark on the french-polished maple headstock overlay of a fine old mandolin, but it had been left in place for a long time. Since then the rubber composition might have changed, and few folks are likely leaving them on such instruments for prolonged periods, so I doubt it's a problem.

My preferred capo is still the Shubb for tone, durability, and adjustability. The new Planet Waves NS is much cheaper and works very well, except for the risk of loosing the thumbwheel.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

I've about had it up to here with Kysers.... and it's not because they can pull the strings sharp.... I'm just sick to death of the frigg'n springs breaking.... 

I'd like to go Shubb, but I prefer the one-handed appraoch.... and I like that when not in use the kyser can be clamped onto the head-stock... 

The G7th is the single most over-priced POS I've ever seen....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Clinton....Is that really you? LOL! Long time no hear.

I agree about the G7. I wore out one quickly, and the second slips sometimes. The engineering is cool but something about it makes me uneasy. I think I like to see how a capo works, so it can be fixed easily, otherwise give me a postal elastic and a primary pencil. LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Who would claim to be that, who was not?


----------

